# px4 storm - good idea keeping one in the chamber with the safety on?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

whats your thoughts on this? good idea?

or do you keep your ammo and mags seperate?


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

That's the way I carry the px4 compact.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you every had an accidental discharge?


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

No. with the safety on there is no way the firing pin and hit the primer. Not only is the trigger not engage but the firing pin block must be raised in order for the firing pin to move forward.. now I imagine that if you dropped your gun from a 10 story building there is a chance that it could go off..but not likely. The reason for concealed carry is to be able to quickly have access to a weapon that is fully functional. You may not have time to rack the slide and hope you don't have a malfunction and pull the trigger.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here we go again...


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

lets say the pistol is fully cocked, if you drop the safety, that hammer slams back. is there a chance it could discharge?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

how about this scenario, one in the chamber safety off, fully cocked? would you try that? oh yeah, and jumping up and down viciously?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> lets say the pistol is fully cocked, if you drop the safety, that hammer slams back. is there a chance it could discharge?


No grasshopper, you have one of the safest designs in pistols. If you get a ND you really screwed up. Did you read your owners manual? What do you want to do, leave it on your nightstand, walk around the house? Me personally, I don't have one in the chamber unless I'm carrying, and when I do the safety is off, but of course you could leave the safety on, but yes it's perfectly safe, but if you just lay it around w/ one in the tube safety on or off for extended periods you got a rattle snake there partner and generally forgetting that one is in the chamber is a no, no. Or somebody else could pick it up and if children are around definately no being unattended.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> how about this scenario, one in the chamber safety off, fully cocked? would you try that? oh yeah, and jumping up and down viciously?


That would be extremely stupid. Anything that gets that trigger in SA and you guessed it. It won't discharge unless the trigger is pulled to the rear. It has a firing pin block until the very last stage of the trigger pull. When you see that little plunger on top of the slide begin to raise above the slide it's ready to go.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

actually I carry with one in the tube with safety off.. but not cocked.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Powhatan said:


> actually I carry with one in the tube with safety off.. but not cocked.


do you carry that concealed or unconcealed?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(Post deleted by OP.)


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> do you carry that concealed or unconcealed?


always concealed


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

where do you keep it? in the back?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Unless you enjoy the thought of possibly becoming a paraplegic for the rest of your life, _do not ever carry a gun anywhere near your spine!_


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> where do you keep it? in the back?


Usually 3 - 4 o'clock position... never on the back..that is only in movies..but where you carry is up to you.. what is comfortable and concealable. You must practice your draw many times with an unloaded weapon. Then to the range and practice more.. Most ranges won't let you practice drawing...


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is the 3 'clock by your rib cage?


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

your belly button is 12...your butt is 6


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How do you keep yours?


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> How do you keep yours?


I think I told you in a previous post. You should not decide to carry based on me. It is a personal thing. Make sure you get some good training..


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I keep mines in the save with 1 in the chamber and safety off in DA. I don't put it in SA. I can't carry anywhere beside my own home but that's how it stays.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

numbertwo said:


> I keep mines in the save with 1 in the chamber and safety off in DA. I don't put it in SA. I can't carry anywhere beside my own home but that's how it stays.


You must live in CA, so you walk around the house like this? Or just this is how its positioned in your 'stable'?


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> You must live in CA, so you walk around the house like this? Or just this is how its positioned in your 'stable'?


Hawaii, and yes I walk around like this. If the kids are around then none in the chamber safety on and I have it either right in front of me or up top where they can't get it. They know the deal with the guns so I don't worry much about it but I don't take it for granted either.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thats pretty insane. In a good way.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

No children, I keep a pistol with one in the chamber by me at all times.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

DWARREN123 said:


> No children, I keep a pistol with one in the chamber by me at all times.


Fully cocked with safety off? Or non-cocked, safety on?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Fully cocked with safety off? Or non-cocked, safety on?


Fully cocked, safety off is stupid and 99.8% of people do not carry that way. The .2 are probably not long forf this world.

If the gun is to be carried loaded...as it should be; it will be in one of the following states:
1: chamber loaded, no safety ie your Glock, M&P etc.
2: chamber loaded, hammer down safety on or off this would be for your beretta etc. They can be decocked and safety placed into the firing position. There are plenty of DA/SA guns that have a decocker and no safety.
3: hammer cocked, safety on. This is for your single action autos like the 1911, Hi Power and some other variants which are cocked and locked capable like some HKs and CZs.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Fully cocked, safety off is stupid and 99.8% of people do not carry that way. The .2 are probably not long forf this world.
> 
> If the gun is to be carried loaded...as it should be; it will be in one of the following states:
> 1: chamber loaded, no safety ie your Glock, M&P etc.
> ...


With a glock basically your saying you have it locked and loaded? Pull the trigger and your firing? Wouldnt that be considered risky?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...He keeps asking the very same question, over and over again.

"...Are you sure?"
"Really?"
"Really sure?"
"Really, really sure?"

"...Isn't that risky?"
"Are you sure it's not risky?"
"Are you really sure it's not risky?"
"Are you really, really sure it's not risky?"

The real answer is: "Yes, we are sure that it isn't risky, if you keep your brains working. But you will never be sure that it isn't risky, so you shouldn't do it."


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...He keeps asking the very same question, over and over again.
> 
> "...Are you sure?"
> "Really?"
> ...


I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> With a glock basically your saying you have it locked and loaded? Pull the trigger and your firing? Wouldnt that be considered risky?


No, hundreds if not thousands do it every day.

No press the trigger and it no go boom.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Called me old fashioned, but seems you'd want some kind've safety net. Either the safety on, or with a glock, possibly the magazine in, but not locked and loaded. Just seems like a decent enough safety procaution however. But I'm new to all of this so safety is my number one factor, and I'm sure its everyone elses as well. Just not as comfortable as alot of you guys, practice makes perfect, right?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Called me old fashioned, but seems you'd want some kind've safety net. Either the safety on, or with a glock, possibly the magazine in, but not locked and loaded. Just seems like a decent enough safety procaution however. But I'm new to all of this so safety is my number one factor, and I'm sure its everyone elses as well. Just not as comfortable as alot of you guys, practice makes perfect, right?


Something like that. I prefer guns with a manual safety, but I've carried a Glock off and on and probably will again when my 17 gets built.

Keeping your finger off the trigger and keeping the gun in a good holster that covers the trigger is paramount in gun safety.

Regarding the empty chamber thing, if the stats are to be believed; the average gun fight is 3 seconds, 3 shots, at 3 yards. That extra second to get your gun ready to shoot is one third of the time you have to save your bacon. You don't want to spend ANY time with an unloaded gin when you NEED that gun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay.....so call me old fashioned, but I'd *NEVER* carry a semi-auto w/o one in the chamber. :smt071

BTW....safeties are for sissies. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Something like that. I prefer guns with a manual safety, but I've carried a Glock off and on and probably will again when my 17 gets built.
> 
> Keeping your finger off the trigger and keeping the gun in a good holster that covers the trigger is paramount in gun safety.
> 
> Regarding the empty chamber thing, if the stats are to be believed; the average gun fight is 3 seconds, 3 shots, at 3 yards. That extra second to get your gun ready to shoot is one third of the time you have to save your bacon. You don't want to spend ANY time with an unloaded gin when you NEED that gun.


That makes sense, but do you keep it that way at home? I mean I can understand this when you might be in some kind've danger. But I keep my handgun in my safe, magazine fully loaded.

I'm a newbie and I go back and fiddle with the firearm a few times a day, so I feel safer having it unloaded. Also I live in CA, CCW is pretty much non existent. And I have the handgun for some protection, but also for the firing range. Basically I'm rarely in danger. Makes sense where I'm coming from? Maybe I'm just not confident enough yet.


----------



## mongoman (Jan 18, 2013)

Just my 2c but carry it in what ever way makes it safe, I know several people who carry different brands. A 1911 style kimber one in the chamber cocked safety on, glock one in chamber. Find what you feel comfortable with and do it the same way everyday. Dont carry empty chamber one day then one in the chamber the next, muscle memory is key in a stressful event. 

The reason I love Beretta handguns is I feel they are safe and reliable. If you put the safety on the firing pin is no longer in line with the hammer it's imposible for the gun to go off. Plus the trigger is then disengaged, drop it or accidentally bump the trigger nothing happens. Wouldn't carry another brand for that reason


----------



## mongoman (Jan 18, 2013)

If you don't feel 100% confident with the firearm it should be left unloaded and locked up at all times. If its in the safe keep the loaded mag out of the gun so when you feel the need to go fiddle with it you dont have to worry. Always always every time you touch the gun practice doing a safety check, pull back the slide and really look in the chamber for a round. If you have a mag drop the mag first then inspect the chamber every time. Practice good safety and you will be safe


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

TheLAGuy said:


> With a glock basically your saying you have it locked and loaded? Pull the trigger and your firing? Wouldnt that be considered risky?


The weapon will not fire without the trigger being pulled.

If it isn't loaded, it's just a big metsl, gun shaped stick.


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

TheLAGuy said:


> Called me old fashioned, but seems you'd want some kind've safety net. Either the safety on, or with a glock, possibly the magazine in, but not locked and loaded. Just seems like a decent enough safety procaution however. But I'm new to all of this so safety is my number one factor, and I'm sure its everyone elses as well. Just not as comfortable as alot of you guys, practice makes perfect, right?


The safety net is your brain. As long as you keep your finger off the trigger, it's safe. If you are that uncomfortable with a loaded weapon, maybe you shouldn't be handling them or carrying them until you are.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

guardrail said:


> The safety net is your brain. As long as you keep your finger off the trigger, it's safe. If you are that uncomfortable with a loaded weapon, maybe you shouldn't be handling them or carrying them until you are.


I'm comfortable with it....


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I always carry with one in the chamber, and safety off.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

berettabone said:


> I always carry with one in the chamber, and safety off.


Hammer fully cocked back? While jumping up and down?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Do not carry any firearms that need to be cocked while carrying.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Do not carry any firearms that need to be cocked while carrying.


why


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettabone said:


> I always carry with one in the chamber, and safety off.





TheLAGuy said:


> Hammer fully cocked back? While jumping up and down?


...Well, I do keep my pistol's hammer "fully cocked back" while I am having, um, marital relations. Is that the same as "jumping up and down"?

Back when I was still competing, we frequently did an exercise called _The Cooper Assault_, which included vaulting as quickly as possible over a six-foot wall.
Most of us carried 1911s, for competition (or P.35s-they work the same).
The wall was always taken with the holstered pistol in Condition One: Chamber loaded, hammer cocked, safety on.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Well, I do keep my pistol's hammer "fully cocked back" while I am having, um, marital relations. Is that the same as "jumping up and down"?
> 
> Back when I was still competing, we frequently did an exercise called _The Cooper Assault_, which included vaulting as quickly as possible over a six-foot wall.
> Most of us carried 1911s, for competition (or P.35s-they work the same).
> The wall was always taken with the holstered pistol in Condition One: Chamber loaded, hammer cocked, safety on.


So after you scaled the wall, would you rear back and fire that 1911 like it was going out of style?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> So after you scaled the wall, would you rear back and fire that 1911 like it was going out of style?


No. I would take four _quick_, _accurate_ shots at two targets, reholster, and dive through a six-feet-long tunnel.
At the end of the tunnel, I would switch to left-hand-only, and fire three more quick, accurate shots.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How did that work out for you?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Because they are double action, or striker fired.


TheLAGuy said:


> why


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> How did that work out for you?


I placed Second in my class twice; dead last once, when I sprained my wrist and couldn't make it over the wall; and I was disqualified once, when _I allowed my pistol to contact the tunnel, and it was knocked out of its holster_.
No, it didn't fire. Its safety was on.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think well over 90% of the guns I've carried have had the hammer cocked while carrying, safety on of course.

LAGuy, guns that are meant to be carried hammer cocked, safety on are just fine.

Guns such as your Beretta are not meant to be carried with the hammer cocked.



VAMarine said:


> Fully cocked, safety off is stupid and 99.8% of people do not carry that way. The .2 are probably not long forf this world.
> 
> If the gun is to be carried loaded...as it should be; it will be in one of the following states:
> 1: chamber loaded, no safety ie your Glock, M&P etc.
> ...


That is it...no more, no less, thread closed.


----------

